# First home made slingshot.



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys and gals! Newbe Question for anyone that would like to help?

I picked a template from the template page which i hope is ok?

Eagle eye, by LBurnett, which I like the looks of!

My question is; I have a piece of reclaimed Maple flooring that is 7/8" x 14"x 9', was 1" thick before I planed it down. wood has some beautiful grain in it! I'm wondering if it is thick enough to use for making my sling shot? where the forks are concerned?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. Depending on hand size and preference , anywhere between 1/2" and 1" is good.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Treefork! thought maybe because of the template I picked the maple might be alittle thin?

If I stay with the grain I should be ok!


----------

